# Jelena Karleusa - Men's Magazine Sexy Photoshoot (04.2019) x7



## dimekoza (13 Juli 2021)

Jelena Karleusa (1978) ist eine serbische Sängerin. Sie wird von der Zeitschrift Focus und der Zeitschrift W als "Madonna des Balkans" und "Lady Gaga von Serbien" bezeichnet und ist bekannt für ihre oft kontroverse öffentliche Rolle und ihr provokatives Auftreten


----------



## Punisher (13 Juli 2021)

absolut meeeegageil


----------

